# using sulfamic acid



## Geo (Jun 13, 2016)

A short video of using sulfamic acid to remove excess nitric acid from solution without using urea.

https://youtu.be/vznQ2O384C0


----------



## Refining Rick (Jun 13, 2016)

Awesome. Thanks for the link. I have just begun getting away from urea and have used sulfamic a couple times now. I have even done the denox with the gold button thing (elegant yes, but takes a long time)The nice thing is seeing that I do not have to dissolve the crystal before putting them in. Next batch I'm going this way. Pictures/videos, always worth their weight in gold. 8)


----------



## Irons (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks, Geo. :mrgreen:


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd just like to add my thanks for this as well, Geo. A very helpful visual. Extra brownie points for including a reference temperature.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the video Geo.

2 questions.
Initially you say Lowe's is where you got your sulfamic, then Home depot. 
Ive always got mine at home depot, but would love to find it at Lowes (employees know nothing...even with their phones-product-finders) -was it Lowes? And what section? (3 mile drive vs 30)

And, did you leave the processors in the mix during denox so lead sulfate would be filtered off with them? Or was it another reason besides that?
-do you save your processed material to be SSN leached later(or another long term leech to make sure values are recovered?)
And if so, does copious amounts of lead sulfate cause problems down the line when you do?

Thanks again. Love me a good ol' video to watch with my morning coffee.. Especially one with a fellow good-ol-country-boy narrating - my people!

Edit to fix a letter


----------



## Geo (Jun 16, 2016)

I buy mine at Home Depot but I had Lowe's order that container. My local Lowe's is in some kind of war with Home Depot. For the time being, if Home depot carries it and Lowe's doesn't, they will order it for you. I did it out of spite. Lowe's should carry everything Home Depot does without having to jump through hoops. Lowe's is closer to where I live. After I posted the video and watched it myself, I realized I named both places but short of pulling it down and editing it and re-posting, people will just have to think I'm scatter brained. :lol:

That solution was the third dissolution of the same material. There wasn't much of any other material but copper, iron and gold left to dissolve.

I normally denoxx as soon as the dissolution is complete and while the solution is still hot. It seems to work better that way.


----------



## Shark (Jun 17, 2016)

That little "war" isn't just in your area Geo. I have seen the same thing happening here as well. For me Lowe's is about 9 miles. the closest Home Depot is around 40. Sure can make things a bit hard at times on us small timers.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 18, 2016)

Thank you for the information Geo, I will have to bug Lowe's and make them order me a case. 
Driving 30 minutes I don't mind... -fighting idiots in traffic, is what i dislike.

I especially like Lowe's for the fact they price match, and they have the "green" HCl and blue (regular muriatic without inhibitors to reduce fuming).

They did have some grout cleaner that was aqueous instead of powder/crystalline, but I didnt have time to check the MSDS to see if it was a viable option.

Thanks again

Toph


----------

